# Kitchen worktop



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Afternoon all, hope you are having a chill out day, I am and as it's a bank holiday I thought I'd share this with you and looking at picking your brains with regards to my work top. As you can probably tell by this image below of my kitchen work top, the paintwork has faded due to the usual wear and tear with items being dragged or rubbed on the surface, I will be able to respray over the surface to bring it back to its former glory but the problem is keeping it that way. I am now asking as to what you recommend I do to protect it, I'm thinking of a cover to place on top for when the the work tops are being used but the question is what type of cover or any other suggestions for that matter. As always thank you for any valuable inputs.


----------



## staffordian (May 2, 2012)

You can get quite large clear (plate?) glass chopping boards which are sturdy and take heat quite well. We got one a few years ago from Aldi and it sits beside the hob. We use it to put hot plates etc on when dishing up. Not sure how well it would take red hot pans straight off the hob, but we use a small trivet for that.
The advantage of glass is that it's transparency means the original surface colour shows through so it doesn't dominate the area.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

staffordian said:


> You can get quite large clear (plate?) glass chopping boards which are sturdy and take heat quite well. We got one a few years ago from Aldi and it sits beside the hob. We use it to put hot plates etc on when dishing up. Not sure how well it would take red hot pans straight off the hob, but we use a small trivet for that.
> The advantage of glass is that it's transparency means the original surface colour shows through so it doesn't dominate the area.


I may have an idea fella but can you please post a picture of what you have please?


----------

